# water turnover



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere, 10 times turnover per hour is a good benchmark for filtration. I have a 29G I keep with a AC300 (300Gph) that equals 10.3 times turnover per hour. now my 100gallon african peacock tank upstairs has beautifull water, mechanically, biologically and clarity wise, it has a Eheim Pro II 2229 running it and I just never thought about turnover, it due to the quality and stability of the water sight and parameters 
but this filter is rated at 227gph I BELIEVE?? and I know an aqua clear will never compare to a 3 or 4 tray canister filter but as for turn over thats only 2.7 times turnover per hour?!?? what do you guys think? I know theres no such thing as over filtration, and not to fix somthing thats not broken (this tank has beautifull clear water parameters but is it possible that a filter can do such a great job at under 3.0 times turnover per hour??


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

dont fix it if its not broken, maybe the problem will come up later, but you can never have too much filtration but you can have too much current.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

The ten time thing over is based on a heavy bioload. If you dont have that you wont need as much. Only you will know what you tank/bioload requires. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

10x turnover is really based on hob filters and not cannisters... A cannister of even sump are much more efficient and are in leagues of their own so they need less of a turnover then hob to get the same result. Cannisters have a much larger media capacity so they are more efficient.


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

sean thats what I was thinking, the turnover rate thing is mainly discussed when talking about HOB's. When you look at the amount of actual filtering done by a properly screened cannister or sump
well the HOB's need 10 turnovers just to equal what a good cannister can maintain in one or two turnovers. while they flow alot of water, HOB's can be inefficient most of the time if not packed correctly. thanks guys


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to change teh subject but since you said HOBs are not efficient I have to say that is ALL i have ever used until the last 6 months. 
but then again...my tanks are far from over stocked. solo spilos and very light load tropical tanks.
Canisters have a much better turnover rate.
If you have a light bio load it won't build much beneficial bacteria so make sure you realize that if you ever decide to swap it or to add a lot more fish.
Good luck either way.

What do you have in your tank anyway?

Oh...I have a Fluval 304 on my 29 (Mac) with the Ecliple 3 system...haha...A little over kill but I'm utilizing the tank to build at least a small bio load in the canister to put on the 55 when I get the electric run for it.
On my other 29 I have the AC 500 that will go on the 55 and an AC 300 as well. (Trop tank)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Not to change teh subject but since you said HOBs are not efficient I have to say that is ALL i have ever used until the last 6 months.


Hob's are effiecent, just not as efficient as cannisters or other types of filtration. That is becasue most hob's have 1 mech and possibly carbon pad and limited biological filtration, while cannisters literarily have baskets full. Hobs are good, however they arnt ideal for anything over 100g. Aquaclears are probably my fave hob (i have 500, 300 and 30) since they are so large for hob's and they can hold a basket of media which is alot more media then a single pad. another hob i have is penguin. Its not bad but i removed the biowheel cuz it was to load. Its good though cuz i have reuseable cartriges and there are slots for 2 pads in each filter


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Filtration is not just about turnover. Turnover _and_ the amount of biomedia both factor in to how much filtration you need. For example, I filter my 120 with (6) 5"-8" Reds with an XP4. Fully loaded with media, it pushes around 150 GPH, but I've got a full 2 liters of bio-media in it, along with assorted sponges and floss (which also culture bacteria) which makes each pass the filter does super efficient. To filter my tank with HOB's I'd probably need somewhere int the vicinity of (3) AC110's pushing a total of 1500GPH because the AC's hold less media. 
If you want the best bang for your buck, get a canister.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> Filtration is not just about turnover. Turnover _and_ the amount of biomedia both factor in to how much filtration you need. For example, I filter my 120 with (6) 5"-8" Reds with an XP4. Fully loaded with media, it pushes around 150 GPH, but I've got a full 2 liters of bio-media in it, along with assorted sponges and floss (which also culture bacteria) which makes each pass the filter does super efficient. To filter my tank with HOB's I'd probably need somewhere int the vicinity of (3) AC110's pushing a total of 1500GPH because the AC's hold less media.
> If you want the best bang for your buck, get a canister.


So i have a FX5 loaded with Seachem matrix on my 125, with (1) 8" rhom...Do i need the other canister filter i just ordered that flows 350gph?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

superbee said:


> Filtration is not just about turnover. Turnover _and_ the amount of biomedia both factor in to how much filtration you need. For example, I filter my 120 with (6) 5"-8" Reds with an XP4. Fully loaded with media, it pushes around 150 GPH, but I've got a full 2 liters of bio-media in it, along with assorted sponges and floss (which also culture bacteria) which makes each pass the filter does super efficient. To filter my tank with HOB's I'd probably need somewhere int the vicinity of (3) AC110's pushing a total of 1500GPH because the AC's hold less media.
> If you want the best bang for your buck, get a canister.


So i have a FX5 loaded with Seachem matrix on my 125, with (1) 8" rhom...Do i need the other canister filter i just ordered that flows 350gph?
[/quote]
No way dude. that FX5 is more then enough. Hope you can return the other one.


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

I would do a sump, with a overflow and a return, natirul filtration is the best.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> Filtration is not just about turnover. Turnover _and_ the amount of biomedia both factor in to how much filtration you need. For example, I filter my 120 with (6) 5"-8" Reds with an XP4. Fully loaded with media, it pushes around 150 GPH, but I've got a full 2 liters of bio-media in it, along with assorted sponges and floss (which also culture bacteria) which makes each pass the filter does super efficient. To filter my tank with HOB's I'd probably need somewhere int the vicinity of (3) AC110's pushing a total of 1500GPH because the AC's hold less media.
> If you want the best bang for your buck, get a canister.


So i have a FX5 loaded with Seachem matrix on my 125, with (1) 8" rhom...Do i need the other canister filter i just ordered that flows 350gph?
[/quote]
No way dude. that FX5 is more then enough. Hope you can return the other one.
[/quote]

Nah i own it now....Gonna let it run on my 125 get it full of bacteria then throw on another tank when needed...


----------

